# [SOLVED] accidentally denied access to c: to ALL users



## superbabe_uk (Feb 24, 2012)

hi all,

i've done something stupid:

I denied access to the entire C:/ drive by setting all users (including Administrator) to DENY. So now... I cannot change any settings on the drive, let alone change the user permissions back again.

I can't do ANY installations to the drive, can't run system restore or use cmd (Takeown). I've tried safe mode but get the same problem.

Can anyone suggest a solution other than a clean re-install? please?

superbabe


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: accidentally denied access to c: to ALL users*

You are also posting in the Virus section (see link below). I've never heard of being able to disable administrator rights to a drive.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ll-antivirus-software-632268.html#post3638648


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: accidentally denied access to c: to ALL users*

Did a virus do this or did you do this. The other post related to the problem you have states a virus. If it was caused by a virus then I would suggest sticking to this http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ll-antivirus-software-632268.html#post3638648


----------



## superbabe_uk (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: accidentally denied access to c: to ALL users*

i first thought it was a virus but then realised that it was my own fault because it occurred after i fiddled around with the permissions on the C: drive.

it also seems that access to the c: drive is the only problems there is, my laptop is not showing any other symptoms of a virus infection (and as detailed in the other post, the scans are not picking up on anything either).


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: accidentally denied access to c: to ALL users*

Try going to the control panel/user accounts and create a new account with admin privilages and reboot into the newly created account and then change everything back.


----------



## superbabe_uk (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: accidentally denied access to c: to ALL users*

just tried that but it is not letting me add another user in control panel. If I try in CMD it says "access denied" ...


----------



## lars4716 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: accidentally denied access to c: to ALL users*

have you tried booting in safemode? use F8 key when booting.
someone told me something about total commander that it can get passed some windows permissions and stuff so maybe something to look into? but first i would try safemode


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: accidentally denied access to c: to ALL users*

You must have denied access of drive C: to the system. Try opening cmd as an administrator by right clicking on cmd.

Try this to activate the Built in Administrator account then logoff log into the built in administrator account then undo the denied access settings you have changed.
HOW TO: Enable the build-in Administrator account in Windows Vista


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: accidentally denied access to c: to ALL users*

Hi, please let us know if you can log in with the hidden admin account as per Jack's last post. Try safe mode with command prompt, DO not DO anything else just let us know if you are able to access this account, we may have to do this using the RE through the registry.

WE need to disable UAC nothing will work until we do, SO please post back.


----------



## superbabe_uk (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: accidentally denied access to c: to ALL users*

hi all, thank you so much for your advice. much appreciated.

Unfortunately, none of the above seemed to work. I had tried Safe Mode where I got the same situation and I was also unable to run cmd as Administrator.

JackBauer_24 was right, this is exactly what I did. I connected my laptop to a public network and wanted to prevent anyone from accessing my files (on my home network I have enabled sharing on the C: drive). So instead of selecting all various files and folders to disable sharing I thought I'd do it the quick way and disable access to the C: drive completely. *great thinking*

Anyway, after a lot of googling and finding a few people with the same problem, I went for a clean re-install. Fortunately, I was able to backup all my documents and pictures over my home network by accessing the files from a different PC (ironic - exactly what I was trying to prevent). I could also backup Thunderbird and Firefox with MozBackup.

So now everything is completely back to normal again - but I know not to do this *again*. I wish Windows would have prompted me with the usual "are you sure?" questions on this...


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: accidentally denied access to c: to ALL users*

If you do not want someone to access your folders and files through the network go to the folder or file right click on it then select properties>Share>Advanced Sharing>Permission edit "Everyone" uncheck Read,and write if checked. then add only your Windows User name. Or just simply do not share the files and folders you do not want to be shared.

Another way is to do the same thing above on Advanced Sharing>Permission>Advances>Type in Network click ok then click on Deny or denied.


Thread solved.


----------



## sleepeeg3 (Mar 2, 2012)

Without having to reinstall, here is the easy way to fix this:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f217/destination-folder-access-denied-139494.html#post787844

Thanks for the right way to do this, JB. Too bad they cancelled your show, but at least Kiefer is back on TV.


----------

